# service interval question



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

so i havnt used my mk3 golf vr at all this year, just starting her and moving her from time to time as i continue to work on her, anyways, i put in lubro moly synthetic oil in jan of 2011, and i havnt changed it since, and i was wondering will it be fine through the winter in the motor???does it break down like conventional dino oil???will it hurt the seals???It still looks fantastic, light yello and clear...I will be starting my car once a month and moving her through the winter as well, as the car is only used during summer, its minty fresh, with no rust:thumbup:

oh yeah cars mileage is at 59k original...Im sure it will be fine, but im not a mechanic by trade, and im hoping someone, WHO IS, can shed light on the subject...:thumbup:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I'd say take it for a nice drive, at least 15-20 mins at proper engine temp, to burn of any condensation it might have built up and to burn out some of the fuel.

I would change the oil out on the spring, even if it's barely been driven. Other than that it should be fine, if it's got a 1/4 tank or less might want to drain it or throw something in it to prevent moisture and gelling.


----------



## wellssd (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. I have a VR I haven't driven at all due to gas/insurance/and driving my mk2 instead. 
I'm going to put the car in a garage for the winter, but I don't know if I should change the oil b4 winter or wait until spring. 

The oil now currently in the car is 1 year old, but has maybe only 3,000 miles on it. I don't wanna waste 6 qts of M1 0-40 for the oil to sit 6 months and need changing again. Yet, I don't want to damage my engine. FYI, plus its S/C. 

Can the oil survive another winter or should I change it b4 the winter hits?

Plus, what kind of additive or product should I put in the gas tank to prevent the gelling/water/varnish???

Thanks


----------



## krazy eyez killa (Apr 3, 2010)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> oh yeah cars mileage is at 59k original...


we know, the whole forum knows.


----------

